

Have RIM, Nokia & Apple provided Indian Military with backdoor access? - safeaim
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/have-rim-nokia-apple-provided-indian-military-with-backdoor-access-to-cellular-comm/838

======
smetankajan
Crazy. Maybe BlackBerry BES is only secure way of communication?

